# Raidmax Tornado Screw Kits?



## ShoeLace1291 (May 27, 2009)

I've lost several of the screws for my case and was wondering if there was a place that I could buy a screw kit. I've looked around the Raidmax website, but their site is useless.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i bought a bag from a computer disposal company for $2 i got about 2 thousand in the bag

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1024615&CatId=965


----------

